# Enlisted Marine to Enlisted Army SF



## HeavyRuck (Feb 6, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen,
I researched and reviewed the forum with multiple keywords regarding Interservice Transfers. I am a Marine currently looking to Lateral Move into Special Forces. I have heard that there are military personnel out there that transfer to different branches within the military to further their career and do the job that they aspire to do. Has anyone had experiences with this or know of others who have successfully completed a transfer from Enlisted Marine to Enlisted Army SF?

Thanks
HR


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2014)

I know 4 former Marines that went SF.  It's a huge hassle according to them, but worth it if you want to do the SF mission.  You might want to do the research about the differences in missions for SF and Rangers and Marsoc.  It could open your eyes to what you really want to do, there are some overlaps in mission but the key components of the primary mission sets are very different.  Just food for thought.


----------



## HeavyRuck (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you kindly xSF med! The thing that holds me back from transferring is that I am a Marine and the pride I have for this branch is untouchable.


----------



## HeavyRuck (Feb 6, 2014)

But I will research my options and let you know what I find!

HR


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2014)

HeavyRuck said:


> Thank you kindly xSF med! The thing that holds me back from transferring is that I am a Marine and the pride I have for this branch is untouchable.



I think you just answered your own question...


----------



## HeavyRuck (Feb 6, 2014)

Pardus, I think I just did too! I'm digging the forum. Researching this place has answered alot of my questions!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2014)

HeavyRuck said:


> ... The thing that holds me back from transferring is that I am a Marine and the pride I have for this branch is untouchable.



Sounds like Recon or MARSOC would be more for you then.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 6, 2014)

There are a lot of former Marines in SF. Just because you change services doesn't mean you have to lose what you identified with as a Marine. If nothing else you have more experience to bring to the table.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 6, 2014)

If your are an E-4 or below, it shouldn't be too difficult to join the Army as an 18x. If you are E-5 and above, than NG SF would probably be your only route into SF.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 6, 2014)

HeavyRuck said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen,
> I researched and reviewed the forum with multiple keywords regarding Interservice Transfers. I am a Marine currently looking to Lateral Move into Special Forces. I have heard that there are military personnel out there that transfer to different branches within the military to further their career and do the job that they aspire to do. Has anyone had experiences with this or know of others who have successfully completed a transfer from Enlisted Marine to Enlisted Army SF?
> 
> Thanks
> HR



http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/usmc-to-army-sf-as-a-long-term-goal.18953/#navigation


----------



## Bloodline (Feb 8, 2014)

HeavyRuck, the head and heart are much more important than the words above the left breast pocket.


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 11, 2014)

goon175 said:


> If your are an E-4 or below, it shouldn't be too difficult to join the Army as an 18x. If you are E-5 and above, than NG SF would probably be your only route into SF.


Why is that? Does SF have a rank ceiling for getting into Q course?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 11, 2014)

I think it has to do ith egtting into the Army, and not SFQC.


----------



## DZ (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not sure on all the details, but there is a prior service AF E-5  that is an 18X in my airborne class right now.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 11, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Why is that? Does SF have a rank ceiling for getting into Q course?



It has to do with big Army prior service entry criteria.


----------



## SemperMoto (May 19, 2014)

I am currently in the process of switching from Marine enlisted to Army enlisted... Trying for Army SF very soon.
The process is all dependent on your chain of command. My immediate chain sent it higher than it had to go, and my division took its sweet time to sign off on it. The process is very frustrating when you work very hard to get all of your end done, and then someone else drags ass and talks shit about you for leaving the Corps for the Army... I am looking forward to my time in the Army, and giving my ALL towards a Special Forces carreer.


----------



## SemperMoto (May 19, 2014)

If you have any questions about the process or the problems I experienced while trying to transfer let me know. That is, if your interested in the Army side of things.... The Army SF or MARSOC deal took me years to debate.

In the end it was the SF vs. MARSOC rap battle that won me over!! jk


----------



## Grizzlystr (Jun 10, 2014)

SemperMoto, did you send that request up with a decent amount of time still left on your contract? I'm looking to possibly do the same, but I still have a good chunk of time in the Corps. I've heard you can and can't cross deck while still having time on your contract. I don't feel like that is possible, but wasn't 100%.


----------



## dmcgill (Jun 11, 2014)

I went from the Navy to the Marine Corps, but just on a whim one day in between I decided to talk to the Army to see how difficult it would be to get an 18X contract as prior service. As long as I met the qualifications they said, I could leave within months. This was in 2011. I know you can't do jack shit until you have that DD214 (RE-1) though. Good luck in your quest brother, it takes balls to make that move. S/F


----------



## BravoOne (Jun 11, 2014)

My Uncle enlisted in the USMC back in the days and went to Vietnam. Got out and joined the Army reserve for family reasons. He made CSM before he retired a few years ago but was recalled to active duty to go to Afghanistan. That was his only deployment with the Army reserves. I will be 40 this year and as far as I can remember he has attended the local Marine birthday ball EVERY year and goes to other USMC Vietnam Vet related functions EVERY year. He was the first person I talked to about my current situation and wanting to switch branches. His advice, "NOBODY is more a Marine then me... I'll always be a Marine but you also have to do what will make you happy for the long term".  That was all I needed to hear.


----------



## HeavyRuck (Jun 11, 2014)

I just contacted the Army recruiter (SORB). He informed me that I would have to wait until I get back stateside to get a conditional release from the Marine Corps to enlist into 18X. Atleast now I have reassurance that I will still be in the military and that I won't be kicked to the curb if something were to happen, I would just go back to my command and get a, "thanks for trying!" The bad thing is, is now I have to wait 2 years before I get back stateside. I am glad I put in my reenlistment package just in case!


----------



## SemperMoto (Jun 27, 2014)

Grizzlystr- No, I had practically no time left in the Corps. I sent that paperwork up with 3 months left on contract, while in the reserves.
It was still a long process, and I had to push my command every step of the way to get it signed.
If your going to try and switch, be prepared for backlash from your chain of command... All the way up. ( I had to go up to a Brig. Gen.)


----------



## Grizzlystr (Jul 1, 2014)

Christ almighty that sounds like a hassle.. I don't understand the whole admin side of things, but would they just have to give all you shit to the army? Would I be better off or just as well off getting my paperwork, getting out then enlisting in the army? Rather than going through the trouble while I'm in the Corps?


----------



## SemperMoto (Jul 1, 2014)

It definately was a hastle, but if you have alot of time left on your contract then why not look more into MARSOC? There are also MARSOC guys on this forum. Look some of them up and ask them about it. If you have a lot left on your contract, thats probably the way to go.


----------



## pardus (Jul 1, 2014)

Grizzlystr said:


> Christ almighty that sounds like a hassle.. I don't understand the whole admin side of things, but would they just have to give all you shit to the army? Would I be better off or just as well off getting my paperwork, getting out then enlisting in the army? Rather than going through the trouble while I'm in the Corps?



A word of warning, remember once you are out, you are out. Recruiters don't tend to like enlisting prior service. It makes things a little risky with trying to get back in. Not saying it's impossible, obviously it happens, but I know of several people that tried and couldn't get back in.


----------



## SemperMoto (Jul 1, 2014)

Pardus is definately right! And with so much left on your contract, MARSOC is worth looking into. Not trying to sway you either way, but it would definately be an easier (admin wise) route for you. Ive had a lot of friends have problems getting back in, and some of them were very good school trained snipers.
Not to mention the hastle from your chain for being a "traitor" for going to the Army. (at least I did)
If you do get out, make sure you have time left in the IRR, I have heard this is the only way to get back in... I am also not a recruiter, so that is just what Ive heard through people trying to get back in. Take it for what its worth lol
Best bet is to talk to your carreer planner about the MARSOC or SF route, and to talk to recruiters.


----------



## Grizzlystr (Jul 2, 2014)

I never thought of it being an issue getting back in, considering you're already trained up and don't suck money out of your desired branch for basic training.

I have looked into Marsoc a bit, wave tops more or less. The reason I'm leaning towards the Army is I've been recommended to go that route. I've been told that Marsoc is dealing with a lot of leadership issues with higher ups. (This is not what I know, only what I've been told by various Marines, some a reliable source and some from the "underground"). 

I also don't particularly agree with the rank structure of the Marine Corps, specifically the First Sergeant/Sergeant Major movement throughout the Corps, and I don't like their ability to influence an MOS they've never been in before. I know I'm a young buck and am still learning every day, but it's just an observation and opinion I've made thus far.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2014)

Grizzlystr said:


> I never thought of it being an issue getting back in, considering you're already trained up and don't suck money out of your desired branch for basic training.
> 
> I have looked into Marsoc a bit, wave tops more or less. The reason I'm leaning towards the Army is I've been recommended to go that route. I've been told that Marsoc is dealing with a lot of leadership issues with higher ups. (This is not what I know, only what I've been told by various Marines, some a reliable source and some from the "underground").
> 
> I also don't particularly agree with the rank structure of the Marine Corps, specifically the First Sergeant/Sergeant Major movement throughout the Corps, and I don't like their ability to influence an MOS they've never been in before. I know I'm a young buck and am still learning every day, but it's just an observation and opinion I've made thus far.


 
The grass in't always greener, it is only perceived as such. The SF Regiment has undergone a lot of changes in the last decade and some SF soldiers don't like them, but I'll let our vetted members chime in because that isn't my place. The thing is, once you cross over you're "in it to win it" because there's no going back.

Good luck.


----------



## dmcgill (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't let anyone sway you from what drives your heart. 

I got out of the Navy and enlisted into the Marine Corps as prior service, and that was as the war was winding down. Three states told me no way it's not going to happen, so I went home and they told me the same thing. So I decided to live at the recruiters office, and help them with every single mundane task I could. Just be present and contribute. I just told them I was there for them and I wasn't going anywhere until I became a Marine. When I got a job to pay the bills, I would go to work 8-5 then spend 5-8 at the office helping with Poolee's and getting shit ready for the next day. My personality ended up rubbing off on them and I went from "no way sorry bud" to "you leave in two weeks, thanks for the help". The reality of it is recruiters can do whatever they want. If they want you, and you meet the qualifications for service, they can take you. It might take some time, but they can make it happen.

Put your head down and drive on. Think of people in history. Had they listened to the people who told them "no" they never would have realized their goals. 

The degree to which you apply yourself is going to be the ultimate measure of your success.

Good luck brother.


----------

